# eheim 2260 pumping but not sucking



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

First time using a canister filter, I have the bulkheads in the bottom of a 150 gallon tank. The filter is underneath the tank. I have a valve on the intake and output sides. Im not sure if I primed it right, I opened both valves and the water went completely through the canister and up the output hose. The pump is quiet and is pushing a good amount of water out.

The problem is if I put my hand in front of the intake inside of the tank it doesn't feel like its actually sucking water but more like the water is just falling into it.

Any ideas?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So you just hooked the filter up to a bulkhead inside the tank?


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry my post was kind of bad. The way it's setup is pipe for the intake -- bulkhead -- fitting -- ball valve -- hose -- filter -- hose -- ball valve -- fitting -- bulkhead -- 2' pipe for return.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

You may not feel a lot of suction if the intake is a large diameter as it is diffused. Which is a good thing as otherwise you could suck fish against the intake. However if the water coming out of your filter output is good then you are fine. What goes out has to come in from somewhere.

Andy


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

My intake is 1" and the return is 3/4. If that is how it's supposed to be then that's fine with me . Just in my mind it doesn't seem like it will actually pick up any debris in the water.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be helpful to post some pics of your setup, both the intake/suction pipe inside the tank and the filter underneath the tank to get a better understanding of any potential tweaks that could be made to your setup.

Are you noticing any gurgling or air bubbles being expelled from the filter during operation?


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Brock,
+1 .....Sounds like you got it primed successfully & it's running fine.

Some of the reasons for larger intake/smaller output diameter are:
--to provide more supply than discharge so that you won't cavitate the top-mounted pump 
--to cause lower velocity of incoming water (so like Andy said you don't suck fish against the strainer) and so that the 'solids' the can is pulling in will tend to stay in that bottom section of the can instead of being forced into you're media so relentlessly. 
--conversely the smaller output creates more velocity (like your thumb on the end of a garden hose) for more in-the-tank movement.

Did you remember the unions like I showed you to be able to service the can?
intake -- bulkhead -- fitting -- ball valve-- UNION-- hose -- filter -- hose -- UNION--ball valve -- fitting -- bulkhead -- 2' pipe for return.

BTW Deeda...this is a 2260 made in *W. Germany* 

& some pics he's already taken
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=9655&p=73424#p73424


----------



## m1ke715m (Jul 26, 2012)

whats the purpose of having your canister run through the bulkheads instead of just using the plumbing a canister comes with?

also when water gets syphoned out of a tank on the initial intake its not being sucked.. its falling from gravity and being syphoned if it was actually sucking it it woudlnt be a syphon and would suck over the top of the tank and not need to be primed


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link, nick a. Sweet looking tank setup and nice job getting your 'other half' to help buff the tank.

I also agree with Dan (from link) regarding raising both the in-tank suction and return pipes to help reduce the amount of potential water loss from the tank in the event of a canister seal failure.

Brock029, I would suggest rotating the position of the pump on the pump mounting plate so that the output fitting is pointing to the side rather than straight up. This would allow you to remove the excess hose that you have looped downward before it connects to the bulkhead fitting on the bottom of the tank. It will also have a 'cleaner' look to the installation, if you care about that sort of thing.

Nick a, 3 of my Eheim 2260's canisters & pumps are made in W. Germany and the 1262 pump for the upgraded 2260 is made in Germany. I don't think I have any Eheim filter that isn't made from either place!

M1ke715m, the OP has an acrylic tank with holes drilled in the bottom so he is utilizing those for his suction and return setup rather than going with the traditional over the rim setup. He will have a wider rim or ledge on the acrylic tank so he opted for the easiest way to do the install, at least that is what I am guessing.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

I was highlighting the West Germany because Germany reunited in 1990 and the East/West no longer exist. So that can was manufactured over 20 years ago and is still running great! :thumb:


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

I forgot to check this thread again...and once again thanks nick, i did set it up like you said and added some new pictures with the fixed plumbing...now I have to figure out how to hide it! I'll probably be going with some diy 3d side-grounds lol. It is primed and pumping great it just seemed weird that i felt almost no suction.

@Deeda, your right it was the simplest way to do it and everyone wanted to see the tank from both sides so trying to not put anything in the back of the tank either.


----------

